# Wiring question for an LGB 2155 White Pass & Yukon



## Markhowe (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi All

My Birthday present was an older LGB 2155 White Pass & Yukon engine. I am trying to wire it for RC and jump the Bell and Horn trigger wires. I know that the White and Green wires to each truck are the power pickup from the track. However there is a brown wire as well and I am not sure how it fits in. Also there is a three wire jumper that goes to the forward truck for a trigger for horn and bell sounds. 

Has anyone rewired one of these for RC that could give me a little help/advice? 

Thanks in advance
Mark Howe


----------



## Markhowe (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi All


Got my answer from Greg. It is that older LGB engines ran three wires not 4 for the power pickup and motor power. I just need to separate the one lead that has both connected to it.

Mark


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On some LGB engines, track power comes from freight trucks, the mogul and forney are 2 of these. 
And track power was wired to the sockets on the rear of the engines, be sure these are not connected to the electronics, esp the 3 wire motor block engines. 
All the diesels I have seen are OK


----------

